

Electric saw detects fingers so it knows when to stop - ptn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFp62jDcoFM

======
jacquesm
That's got to be some of the most unsafe workshop practices ever.

Never ever do it the way those guys in the video show, always use a push
stick, and NEVER rely on a safety device to keep your ass safe, save it for
the unavoidable.

------
ars
No one uses these because they destroy the machine, and they have too many
false alarms. Especially a nail in the wood.

They need a device with zero cost for a false alarm.

------
NonEUCitizen
The Sawdust Shop (<http://sawdustshop.com/>), near Fry's Sunnyvale, has one of
these.

